# Sanremo 2023: Amadeus annuncerà i big al TG1



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

*Domenica 4 dicembre, nel TG1 delle 13:30, *il direttore artistico *Amadeus annuncerà i big in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2023*.

*22 artisti*, di cui altri e tre che saranno proclamati a Sanremo giovani, per un totale di 25 cantanti in gara.

*Tra i big in gara, si fanno alcuni nomi dati quasi per certi, ossia il ritorno di Al Bano, Annalisa, Rocco Hunt e Tananai. 

I rumors prevedono anche Colapesce e Dimartino, Marco Mengoni, Giorgia, il grande ritorno di Gino Paoli, Nada, Lazza, Luigi Strangis, LDA (Luca D'Alessio, ex concorrente di Amici, figlio di Gigi), Elodie, Francesca Michielin, Paola e Chiara che potrebbero riunirsi per l'occasione, Levante e Madame. Si fanno anche i nomi di Renato Zero e Tiziano Ferro.*

La kermesse sarà condotta da Amadeus con Gianni Morandi.

Chiara Ferragni co-condurrà alla prima e ultima serata. Fedez potrebbe essere presente tra gli ospiti.

Tra gli ospiti stranieri, sono in trattativa i One Republic. Amadeus ha affermato di non volere superospiti italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

*Per TvBlog, anche Antonino, vincitore di Amici 2004 e dell'ultima edizione di Tale e Quale Show, potrebbe essere in gara. Una partecipazione indirettamente annunciata a Tale e Quale Show, dove il giurato Cristiano Malgioglio gli ha offerto di scrivergli un pezzo da presentare a Sanremo.*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 4 dicembre, nel TG1 delle 13:30, *il direttore artistico *Amadeus annuncerà i big in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2023*.
> 
> *22 artisti*, di cui altri e tre che saranno proclamati a Sanremo giovani, per un totale di 25 cantanti in gara.
> 
> ...


Lesbicata di Paola e Chiara sul palco  ?


----------



## Raryof (2 Dicembre 2022)

Non c'è Mara Sattei? (biondina atomica)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lesbicata di Paola e Chiara sul palco  ?



Non dirlo nemmeno, morirei,

Quando ero al liceo su queste due sprecavo litri di sperma.
E si sono conservate mooooolto bene ancora oggi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Fermi tutti però, così non va.

Parliamo di f. in un topic su Sanremo? Su su, rinsaviamo e parliamo di travoni con proboscide.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti però, così non va.
> 
> Parliamo di f. in un topic su Sanremo? Su su, rinsaviamo e parliamo di travoni con proboscide.


c'è Madame a cui sarà cresciuta la proboscide immagino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Non c'è più Drusilio dove lo piglio?


----------



## 7vinte (2 Dicembre 2022)

Purtroppo questo Sanremo è ancora in parte figlio della gestione rai precedente, col nuovo governò speriamo in un Sanremo 2024 de-lgbtizzato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra i big in gara, si fanno alcuni nomi dati quasi per certi, ossia il ritorno di Al Bano, Annalisa, Rocco Hunt e Tananai.
> 
> I rumors prevedono anche Colapesce e Dimartino, Marco Mengoni, Giorgia, il grande ritorno di Gino Paoli, Nada, Lazza, Luigi Strangis, LDA (Luca D'Alessio, ex concorrente di Amici, figlio di Gigi), Elodie, Francesca Michielin, Paola e Chiara che potrebbero riunirsi per l'occasione, Levante e Madame. Si fanno anche i nomi di Renato Zero e Tiziano Ferro.*



Che 2 balle, sempre i soliti nomi.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lesbicata di Paola e Chiara sul palco  ?


Lesbicata di Paola, Chiara e Annalisa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lesbicata di Paola, Chiara e Annalisa



Te mi vuoi male... basta solo Annalisa scosciata per distruggermi, se poi aggiunge le sforbiciate con le altre, vi saluto.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Te mi vuoi male... basta solo Annalisa scosciata per distruggermi, se poi aggiunge le sforbiciate con le altre, vi saluto.


Vai a vedere il suo ultimo post su Instagram


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo Sanremo è ancora in parte figlio della gestione rai precedente, col nuovo governò speriamo in un Sanremo 2024 de-lgbtizzato



No no, per salvare il nostro topic di Sanremo LGBTSGSGHG sono disposto a votare PD!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere il suo ultimo post su Instagram



Visto. Questo è anche il mio ultimo post per un po', non posso scrivere, mi serve la mano.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 4 dicembre, nel TG1 delle 13:30, *il direttore artistico *Amadeus annuncerà i big in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2023*.
> 
> *22 artisti*, di cui altri e tre che saranno proclamati a Sanremo giovani, per un totale di 25 cantanti in gara.
> 
> ...


per adesso i nomi usciti non mi entusiasmano per niente: la solita carrettata di gente uscita dai talent (amici su tutti), i 2-3 vecchi per accontentare il pubblico più anziano, qualcuno riesumato qua e là, la quota rapper/trapper.....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ci sarà Drusillo? Chiedo per @Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà Drusillo? Chiedo per @Blu71



Tu sei compare di @Divoratore Di Stelle non mio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei compare di @Divoratore Di Stelle non mio


Ma tu sei un telespettatore affezionato a sanscemo  per quello chiedo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei un telespettatore affezionato a sanscemo :muhaha: per quello chiedo



Il mio limitato QI mi permette di seguire solo trasmissioni poco impegnative.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei un telespettatore affezionato a sanscemo  per quello chiedo



Io pensavo che drusillo fosse lui 
Anche ora non lo possiamo del tutto escludere


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io pensavo che drusillo fosse lui



Io credevo che tu fossi Vladimir Luxuria


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

*Si parla anche di Edoardo Vianello.*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si parla anche di Edoardo Vianello.*



È ancora vivo?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lesbicata di Paola e Chiara sul palco  ?


É Rai 1 non pornhub


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2022)

Iniziamo a scaldare i motori per il nostro Sanremo...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo Sanremo è ancora in parte figlio della gestione rai precedente, col nuovo governò speriamo in un Sanremo 2024 de-lgbtizzato


Il vento comunque tira a destra. Per me, pur non aprendo a nomi "contro" tipo Povia (che secondo me darebbe fastidio anche alla nuova governance Rai di FDI), non ci sarà un Sanremo gayo. Basti vedere che non si parla più di Achille Lauro. Amadeus, da una parte farà l'occhiolino alla precedente gestione, dall'altra a quella futura. 

Mi sa che quest'anno, più che LGBTQAEIOU, vedremo tanta Ukrainahahah ed ospiteranno gli accattoni che hanno vinto l'eurofestival.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si parla anche di Edoardo Vianello.*



Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi. Gli sparano...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti però, così non va.
> 
> Parliamo di f. in un topic su Sanremo? Su su, rinsaviamo e parliamo di travoni con proboscide.



L’ Album della gnocca non c’è più, da qualche parte bisogna parlarne


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si parla anche di Edoardo Vianello.*


Speriamo! Dopo Iva Zanicchi lo scorso anno, a sto giro tifo per lui.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi. Gli sparano...


Ha rischiato grosso lo scorso capodanno di Amadeus, l'ha cantata tutta senza censura, solo che a mezzanotte inoltrata dopo il brindisi  .


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi*. Gli sparano...*



Spero in fronte.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Intanto su Rai 1, Iva Zanicchi scalza che ha raccontato la barzelletta che finisce così: _"La vedì quella vicino al fuoco? Sì, è una putt..a . Sì, ma dimmi se è tua sorella, tua madre o tua figlia". _

Selvaggia scandalizzata  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi. Gli sparano...



L'importante è che non tocchi qualche culo, se no gli fanno fare la fine di Remigi.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi. Gli sparano...


dueTto con Somaro


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dueTto con Somaro


Io voglio questa band a Sanremo. I nuovi Maneskin  .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 4 dicembre, nel TG1 delle 13:30, *il direttore artistico *Amadeus annuncerà i big in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2023*.
> 
> *22 artisti*, di cui altri e tre che saranno proclamati a Sanremo giovani, per un totale di 25 cantanti in gara.
> 
> ...


*Tra poco l'annuncio dei nomi dei big!*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Primi 11 nomi:
Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi 11 nomi:
> Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni.*


Cugini di Campagna ahhahaha. Per la prima volta a Sanremo, si vede che il vento un po' sta cambiando.

Nomi straboom a livello mediatico. Sarà un altro boom anche quest'anno. E sono solo i primi 11 nomi. A breve, gli altri 11.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi 11 nomi:
> Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni.*


*Come annunciato poco fa da Amadeus, quest'anno 6 giovani, e non più 3, andranno a gareggiare con i big, per un totale di 28 cantanti in gara.*


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi 11 nomi:
> Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni.*


Articolo 31


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi 11 nomi:
> Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni.*


tifo per i Cugini che andavano contro i Manikin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

Gassmann sarà il super raccomandato.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Altri 11 e restanti nomi: Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante e Ultimo.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Dunque, i 22 big di Sanremo sono: Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni, Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante, Ultimo.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dunque, i 22 big di Sanremo sono: Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni, Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante, Ultimo.*


Curioso per Oxa e Grignani  . Tifo per Gianlu!

Come detto prima, cast di big a livello mediatico eccezionale che interesserà tutte le fasce d'età. Il boom di ascolti nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

Speriamo che Grignani vomiti sul palco e insulti qualuno a microfono aperto


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dunque, i 22 big di Sanremo sono: Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni, Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante, Ultimo.*


Quest'anno tra i cantanti, eccetto i mostri di Madame, Ariete e Rosa Chemical, tira più la fi*a. La stessa Anna Oxa, nelle ultime apparizioni, si manteneva bene.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dunque, i 22 big di Sanremo sono: Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni, Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante, Ultimo.*



Con quel travone di Elodie prepariamoci alle solite follie pro patronato. Magari farà una lesbicata live con Madame. Con Marco Minchioni a "bilanciare".

Fortuna che c'è Grignani, grande amante della gnagna.

Leo Gassmann... ancora va in giro sto raccomandato?

A Ultimo (che ormai ha il suo grande pubblico e riempie gli stadi) cosa serve partecipare a Sanremo?

Paola e Chiara grandi gnagne, all'epoca. Tanti anni fa (più di 20 anni fa), quando ero un pischelletto, le beccai ad un evento di Radio Subasio. C'erano tutti questi cantanti che alloggiavano in un hotel del quale conoscevo il proprietario. Andai con altri amici a chiedere ad entrambe un autografo e la bionda mi disse "Carino, quanti anni hai?" (ero ancora minorenne. Rimasi lì come un cogl...


----------



## GP7 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno tra i cantanti, eccetto i mostri di Madame, Ariete e Rosa Chemical, tira più la fi*a. La stessa Anna Oxa, nelle ultime apparizioni, si manteneva bene.


Manca Annalisa mannaggia mannaggia..
Mi accontenterò di Elodie e di Anna Oxa che 25 anni fa in piena pubertà qualche emozione me l'ha suscitata!


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dunque, i 22 big di Sanremo sono: Giorgia, Articolo 31, Elodie, Colapesce e Dimartino, Ariete, Modà, Mara Sattei, Leo Gassmann, I Cugini di Campagna, Mr. Rain, Marco Mengoni, Anna Oxa, Lazza, Tananai, Paola e Chiara, LDA, Madame, Gianluca Grignani, Rosa Chemical, Coma Cose, Levante, Ultimo.*


Grigna,Oxa e articolo 31. Ma quanto sono boomer?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Paola e Chiara grandi gnagne, all'epoca. Tanti anni fa (più di 20 anni fa), quando ero un pischelletto, le beccai ad un evento di Radio Subasio. C'erano tutti questi cantanti che alloggiavano in un hotel del quale conoscevo il proprietario. Andai con altri amici a chiedere ad entrambe un autografo e la bionda mi disse "Carino, quanti anni hai?" (ero ancora minorenne. Rimasi lì come un cogl...



Ai tempi del liceo ero cotto perso per queste, mi danno l'impressione di due che ribaltano il letto...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ai tempi del liceo ero cotto perso per queste, mi danno l'impressione di due che ribaltano il letto...



Erano tanta roba! Rimasi di sasso perchè tutto mi aspettavo tranne che una roba del genere!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Erano tanta roba! Rimasi di sasso perchè tutto mi aspettavo tranne che una roba del genere!



Si sono tenute bene ancora oggi... ccco la foto con cui annunciano la partecipazione ufficiale a Sanremo... WLF


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Con quel travone di Elodie prepariamoci alle solite follie pro patronato. Magari farà una lesbicata live con Madame. Con Marco Minchioni a "bilanciare".
> 
> Fortuna che c'è Grignani, grande amante della gnagna.
> 
> ...


Anche quel sopravvalutato di Minchioni riempie gli stadi per quanto sappia. Sono 2-3 anni che il brand Sanremo, causa anche la pandemia, è tornato "grande" per le case discografiche, che probabilmente "pressano" gli stessi cantanti a partecipare per far vendere ancora di più i loro singoli. Fino al Baglioni-bis e i primi di Amadeus era il GF Vip della musica, ora invece è diventato un minestrone di tutti i generi della musica pop (e Amadeus e la Rai godono). Se prima, inteso come fino a 3 anni fa, gli artisti che vendevano avevano pregiudizio ad andare/tornare all'Ariston, adesso è chiaro che gli equilibri sono cambiati. Lo scorso anno per dire abbiamo visto Elisa, Gianni Morandi e Massimo Ranieri. Gente che se avesse gareggiato 2 anni prima, l'avrebbero presa per pazza e/o che aveva bisogno di riscattarsi. Sanremo, specie lo scorso anno, ha fatto risultati da record in tutti i settori (ascolti, pubblicità, vendite dei dischi).

Poi bisogna anche fare la distinzione tra vendite dei dischi e pubblico in live, due cose che non vanno sempre di pari passo, complice anche lo streaming. Ed è quindi ovvio che una major preferisca più che un'Ultimo vada in QUESTO Sanremo, piuttosto che il tutto esaurito. 

@Super_Lollo , ovviamente, può spiegare la cosa in maniera più ampia.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque anche Ultimo è un caso umano, un Grignani più lucido diciamo, ricordiamo cosa fece contro la vittoria di Mahmood  . 

Mi aspetto cose anche da lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque rimarrei sorpreso da un Sanremo eterosessuale, ieri sera ci sono rimasto quando ho visto una puntata dell'eredità, dopo mesi che non guardavo, e ho scoperto che hanno messo la professoressa nera (comunque gnocca) e... il professore


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2022)

@fabri47 novità su Zelensky? si collega in video o addirittura ospitiamo la moglie?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque rimarrei sorpreso da un Sanremo eterosessuale, ieri sera ci sono rimasto quando ho visto una puntata dell'eredità, dopo mesi che non guardavo, e ho scoperto che hanno messo la professoressa nera (comunque gnocca) e... il professore


Sì, perchè Ginevra è impegnata a teatro dall'anno scorso e con questa scusa l'hanno sostituita con il professore  . Comunque grande gnocca Samira  .

Sarà un Sanremo molto meno-LGBT, l'anno scorso ci sono andati fino in fondo co sta cosa e per tradizione, un Sanremo uguale al precedente, è un rischio flop. Ci sarà ovviamente la propaganda eh, ma si soffermeranno di più sull'Ucrainahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> @fabri47 novità su Zelensky? si collega in video o addirittura ospitiamo la moglie?


Probabile. Al 99% ospiteranno gli accattoni che hanno vinto l'Eurovision.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me lo immagino a cantare i Watussi. Gli sparano...


Al gfvip Fausto Leali era stato squalificato perché la sua Angeli N3gri aveva offeso qualcuno quindi oci


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sono tenute bene ancora oggi... ccco la foto con cui annunciano la partecipazione ufficiale a Sanremo... WLF


Ho bei ricordi di loro di questa canzone, il cui video girava a manetta su MTV. Da notare il travione all'inizio (era un periodo, gli inizi degli anni 2000, che andavano di moda le drag queen, come adesso in pratica).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Paola e Chiara grandi gnagne, all'epoca. Tanti anni fa (più di 20 anni fa), quando ero un pischelletto, le beccai ad un evento di Radio Subasio. C'erano tutti questi cantanti che alloggiavano in un hotel del quale conoscevo il proprietario. Andai con altri amici a chiedere ad entrambe un autografo e la bionda mi disse "Carino, quanti anni hai?" (ero ancora minorenne. Rimasi lì come un cogl...*


Oddio, scusami non avevo letto quest'aneddoto. Quanto t'invidio  .


----------



## Raryof (4 Dicembre 2022)

Io quando Chiara e Paola tiravano forte avevo 8-9 anni, Amici come prima l'ho ascoltata non so quante volte, forse alla radio o con gli strumenti dell'epoca, al tempo o le beccavi in tv o niente, infatti fino ai primi anni 2000 era normale guardarsi i canali musicali e addirittura richiedere i video musicali attraverso sms o messaggio, robe assurde per questi tempi, ma loro pur se valide o gnocche sono state vomitate da quel periodo perché la musica fatta dalle gnocche, anche gruppi molti noti all'epoca, ha dovuto fare spazio ad altro, io ricordo le sugababes o comunque video musicali con tonnellate di ballerine, anche le lesbicotte russe, poi è arrivato Amici di Mario de Filippi ed è tutto finito anche perché abbiamo copiato il mercato americano fino a creare il mostro definitivo, i Maneskin, ma la musica italiana è sempre stata unica e particolare, Pezzali o drogati come Grignani, una musica malinconica e scema tipo gli Articolo 31, Elio (ricordo Shpalman ai tempi) e le solite ballate che poi sono diventate la musica commerciale di tutti i giorni fino alla musica di oggi che è un mischione unico di roba con sound artificiale che permette pure a chi non sa cantare come Fedez di essere definito un artista.
Le due gemelline comunque sono state vomitate ma un po' come le Marchi sono state ritirate fuori anche perché si stava sempre meglio quando si stava "peggio".


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Povia su Facebook rispondendo ad un utente su Facebook che gli dice "Ma anche quest'anno niente Sanremo? Neanche con la destra riesci a tornare famoso?" afferma: "Così i bimbiminkia capiscono che Povia non sta ne a destra ne a sinistra".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Povia su Facebook rispondendo ad un utente che gli dice "Ma anche quest'anno niente Sanremo? Neanche con la destra riesci a tornare famoso?" afferma: "Così i bimbiminkia capiscono che Povia non sta ne a destra ne a sinistra".*


Corretto* . Ho ripetuto due volte "su Facebook".


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunque rimarrei sorpreso da un Sanremo eterosessuale,* ieri sera ci sono rimasto quando ho visto una puntata dell'eredità, dopo mesi che non guardavo, e ho scoperto che hanno messo la professoressa nera (comunque gnocca) e... il professore


ragazzi siete totalmente ossessionati,fissati,terrorizzati da questa storia


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

*Tra gli esclusi alla kermesse ci sarebbero: Alex, Antonino, Arisa, Aka7even, Bresh, Baustelle, Ditonellapiaga, Ermal Meta, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Jack Savoretti, Jalisse, Marcella Bella, Vasco Brondi, Luigi Strangis, Sissi (che avrebbe dovuto cantare da sola o in coppia con Galeffi), Francesca Michielin, Sangiovanni*, *Fast Animals and Slow Kids, la coppia formata da* *Myss Keta* *e* *Il Pagante, Raf,* *The Kolors (bocciati per la quarta volta di fila da Amadeus).

Francesco Gabbani, Diodato e Coez, invece, avrebbero ritirato la loro candidatura.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Povia chi?? quello del Piccione che ti ca.ga sulla macchina cit.?


----------



## Raryof (4 Dicembre 2022)

OT: Ma quest'uomo ha mai sbagliato qualcosa in vita sua? assurdo come sia riuscito a costruirsi nel tempo e adesso pure la figlia sembra destinata a fare una grossa carriera.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> OT: Ma quest'uomo ha mai sbagliato qualcosa in vita sua? assurdo come sia riuscito a costruirsi nel tempo e adesso pure la figlia sembra destinata a fare una grossa carriera.


Ha Torpedine come manager, che ha fatto etichettare Zucchero come un bluesman ed Il Volo come fenomeno planetario. Fu lui a consigliare Bocelli di fare pop, perchè con la lirica non riempiva nemmeno le chiese ed i pianobar.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi siete totalmente ossessionati,fissati,terrorizzati da questa storia



Si scherza... è goliardia. Quanto siete pedanti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra gli esclusi alla kermesse ci sarebbero: Alex, Antonino, Arisa, Aka7even, Bresh, Baustelle, Ditonellapiaga, Ermal Meta, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Jack Savoretti, Jalisse, Marcella Bella, Vasco Brondi, Luigi Strangis, Sissi (che avrebbe dovuto cantare da sola o in coppia con Galeffi), Francesca Michielin, Sangiovanni*, *Fast Animals and Slow Kids, la coppia formata da* *Myss Keta* *e* *Il Pagante, Raf,* *The Kolors (bocciati per la quarta volta di fila da Amadeus).
> 
> Francesco Gabbani, Diodato e Coez, invece, avrebbero ritirato la loro candidatura.*



I Jalisse trombati di nuovo 

La Michielin giustamente è occupata al fronte nella Resistenza.

L'amicone di Renzi, Gabbani, chissà perchè ha mollato...


----------



## ARKANA (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra gli esclusi alla kermesse ci sarebbero: Alex, Antonino, Arisa, Aka7even, Bresh, Baustelle, Ditonellapiaga, Ermal Meta, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Jack Savoretti, Jalisse, Marcella Bella, Vasco Brondi, Luigi Strangis, Sissi (che avrebbe dovuto cantare da sola o in coppia con Galeffi), Francesca Michielin, Sangiovanni*, *Fast Animals and Slow Kids, la coppia formata da* *Myss Keta* *e* *Il Pagante, Raf,* *The Kolors (bocciati per la quarta volta di fila da Amadeus).
> 
> Francesco Gabbani, Diodato e Coez, invece, avrebbero ritirato la loro candidatura.*


Preferire lazza e rosa chemical ai baustelle e vasco brondi rende perfettamente l'idea del degrado che sta vivendo questo paese a livello musicale e non solo


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Povia su Facebook rispondendo ad un utente su Facebook che gli dice "Ma anche quest'anno niente Sanremo? Neanche con la destra riesci a tornare famoso?" afferma: "Così i bimbiminkia capiscono che Povia non sta ne a destra ne a sinistra".*


destra..sinistra..centro..ma non è che le sue canzoni fanno semplicemente cag..?  

è come red ronnie quando dice "eh non mi fanno andare in tv perchè la verità questo quello etc"..ma tipo che semplicemente non sei in grado di fare ascolti? 

mi viene sempre in mente un mio amico regista/sceneggiatore che nononstante si sia tolto anche delle soddisfazioni non riesce mai a fare il salto grosso e tira su un sacco di discorsi sui poteri le lobby le mafie e bla bla bla..probabilmente il tuo livello è quello stacci come si suol dire...


----------



## ARKANA (4 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> destra..sinistra..centro..ma non è che le sue canzoni fanno semplicemente cag..?
> 
> è come red ronnie quando dice "eh non mi fanno andare in tv perchè la verità questo quello etc"..ma tipo che semplicemente non sei in grado di fare ascolti?
> 
> mi viene sempre in mente un mio amico regista/sceneggiatore che nononstante si sia tolto anche delle soddisfazioni non riesce mai a fare il salto grosso e tira su un sacco di discorsi sui poteri le lobby le mafie e bla bla bla..probabilmente il tuo livello è quello stacci come si suol dire...


È la strada più facile incolpare sempre gli altri piuttosto che farsi un pò di autocritica.
Poi per carità, possibilissimo che qualcuno possa essere tagliato fuori dalla tv perchè ha dato fastidio alle persone sbagliate, ma non penso proprio che i 2 che hai citato rientrino in questa categoria xD


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Preferire lazza e rosa chemical ai baustelle e vasco brondi rende perfettamente l'idea del degrado che sta vivendo questo paese a livello musicale e non solo


Dopo che quell'altro pagliaccio di Achille Lauro è stato usurato fino allo sfinimento, (San Marino e il flop all'Eurovision è stato il suo canto del cigno, ma erano anni che floppava nelle vendite), hanno tirato fuori sto Rosa.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Orrendo! Per chi si ricorda, sto qui ha fatto il duetto con Tananai l'anno scorso all'Ariston nella serata delle cover.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Posso dire che secondo me i Cugini di Campagna stupiranno? Magari faranno un pezzo rock. Dubito che facciano roba alla Anima Mia e cose così. Sarebbe troppo scontato e non sarebbero stati presi in tal caso.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha Torpedine come manager, che ha fatto etichettare Zucchero come un bluesman ed Il Volo come fenomeno planetario. Fu lui a consigliare Bocelli di fare pop, perchè *con la lirica non riempiva nemmeno le chiese ed i pianobar*.


Non penso sia una colpa, di Pavarotti ce n'è stato uno e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non penso sia una colpa, di Pavarotti ce n'è stato uno e basta.


Si, però ne ha fatta di gavetta. Bocelli ha iniziato nei primi anni 80' e la sua carriera era praticamente morta e sepolta. Il Volo è diventato celebre in america cantando O' Sole Mio. Chi hai dietro conta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

*Davide Maggio, riprendendo i vari rumors in giro per la rete ed i commenti social dai profili dei cantanti, ha stilato l'elenco degli esclusi dai big di Sanremo: **Fausto Leali, i Ricchi e Poveri e Raf. , Sangiovanni, Annalisa, The Kolors, Alessandro Casillo (Arco) Sergio Sylvestre (Big Boy), Luigi Strangis, Alex W, Sissi, Antonino, Francesca Michielin, Michele Bravi, Jalisse, Edoardo Vianello, Matteo Romano, Bugo, Ditonellapiaga, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Andrea Sannino, Matteo Bocelli, Daniele Silvestri e Malika Ayane, Diodato e Coez, Arisa, Syria, Paola Turci, Simona Molinari, Marcella Bella, Elettra Lamborghini, Silvia Salemi e Mietta (quest'ultima in coppia con Sabrina Salerno), i Nomadi, Eiffel 65, Fast Animals and Slow Kid, Clementino, Baby K, Chadia Rodriguez, Bresh, Shade, Beba, Maria Antonietta, Myss Keta, Il Pagante, Tiromancino, Enula, Auroro Borealo, Elio, Jack Savoretti, Svegliaginevra, Marco Guazzone, Valentina Parisse, Alan Sorrenti, Comete. Anche Drusilla Foer ha portato un brano, ma ha ricevuto il no da Amadeus.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio, riprendendo i vari rumors in giro per la rete ed i commenti social dai profili dei cantanti, ha stilato l'elenco degli esclusi dai big di Sanremo: **Fausto Leali, i Ricchi e Poveri e Raf. , Sangiovanni, Annalisa, The Kolors, Alessandro Casillo (Arco) Sergio Sylvestre (Big Boy), Luigi Strangis, Alex W, Sissi, Antonino, Francesca Michielin, Michele Bravi, Jalisse, Edoardo Vianello, Matteo Romano, Bugo, Ditonellapiaga, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Andrea Sannino, Matteo Bocelli, Daniele Silvestri e Malika Ayane, Diodato e Coez, Arisa, Syria, Paola Turci, Simona Molinari, Marcella Bella, Elettra Lamborghini, Silvia Salemi e Mietta (quest'ultima in coppia con Sabrina Salerno), i Nomadi, Eiffel 65, Fast Animals and Slow Kid, Clementino, Baby K, Chadia Rodriguez, Bresh, Shade, Beba, Maria Antonietta, Myss Keta, Il Pagante, Tiromancino, Enula, Auroro Borealo, Elio, Jack Savoretti, Svegliaginevra, Marco Guazzone, Valentina Parisse, Alan Sorrenti, Comete. Anche Drusilla Foer ha portato un brano, ma ha ricevuto il no da Amadeus.*


Drusilla fuori! Amadeus "omofobohh" (dopo il sessistah di due anni fa per il "passo indietro"). Comunque si vede che il vento nella Rai sta cambiando, anche se non c'è ancora la nuova governance Rai. 

Anzi, questo di quest'anno mi sembra veramente il Festival di Amadeus, con molti nomi nostalgici anni 90'.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

*La conduttrice di "Belve" Francesca Fagnani tra le co-conduttrici di Sanremo 2023. 

Altra notizia: I Cugini di Campagna canteranno un pezzo scritto da "La Rappresentante di Lista".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La conduttrice di "Belve" Francesca Fagnani tra le co-conduttrici di Sanremo 2023.
> 
> Altra notizia: I Cugini di Campagna canteranno un pezzo scritto da "La Rappresentante di Lista".*


Sulla prima notizia: al di là che è la compagna di Mentana, in quest'edizione sul serio torna a regnare la fi*a.

Sulla seconda: ora si spiega la partecipazione dei Cugini  .


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio, riprendendo i vari rumors in giro per la rete ed i commenti social dai profili dei cantanti, ha stilato l'elenco degli esclusi dai big di Sanremo: **Fausto Leali, i Ricchi e Poveri e Raf. , Sangiovanni, Annalisa, The Kolors, Alessandro Casillo (Arco) Sergio Sylvestre (Big Boy), Luigi Strangis, Alex W, Sissi, Antonino, Francesca Michielin, Michele Bravi, Jalisse, Edoardo Vianello, Matteo Romano, Bugo, Ditonellapiaga, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Andrea Sannino, Matteo Bocelli, Daniele Silvestri e Malika Ayane, Diodato e Coez, Arisa, Syria, Paola Turci, Simona Molinari, Marcella Bella, Elettra Lamborghini, Silvia Salemi e Mietta (quest'ultima in coppia con Sabrina Salerno), i Nomadi, Eiffel 65, Fast Animals and Slow Kid, Clementino, Baby K, Chadia Rodriguez, Bresh, Shade, Beba, Maria Antonietta, Myss Keta, Il Pagante, Tiromancino, Enula, Auroro Borealo, Elio, Jack Savoretti, Svegliaginevra, Marco Guazzone, Valentina Parisse, Alan Sorrenti, Comete. Anche Drusilla Foer ha portato un brano, ma ha ricevuto il no da Amadeus.*


Annalisa e Sabrina Salerno, ma come si fa


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La conduttrice di "Belve" Francesca Fagnani tra le co-conduttrici di Sanremo 2023.
> 
> Altra notizia: I Cugini di Campagna canteranno un pezzo scritto da "La Rappresentante di Lista".*


*Notizie riportate dal programma Viva Rai 2 di Fiorello, dove era ospite anche Amadeus, che ha affermato che è stato lui stesso a dare il pezzo de La Rappresentante di Lista ai Cugini di Campagna.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

*Clamoroso ascolto per il TG1 delle 13:30 di ieri, complice l'attesa per i nomi dei big: quasi 5 milioni ed il 32.1% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2022)

*Anche Marco Carta tra gli esclusi di Sanremo 2023, come da lui dichiarato nel programma Bellamà.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Drusilla fuori! Amadeus "omofobohh" (dopo il sessistah di due anni fa per il "passo indietro"). Comunque si vede che il vento nella Rai sta cambiando, anche se non c'è ancora la nuova governance Rai.
> 
> Anzi, questo di quest'anno mi sembra veramente il Festival di Amadeus, con molti nomi nostalgici anni 90'.



Ahaha Drusilio dove lo piglio.
i giornaloni piddi lo avevano pompato ad artista del millennio, uno che equivale alla signora Coriandoli.

Già dimenticato e cestinato.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio, riprendendo i vari rumors in giro per la rete ed i commenti social dai profili dei cantanti, ha stilato l'elenco degli esclusi dai big di Sanremo: **Fausto Leali, i Ricchi e Poveri e Raf. , Sangiovanni, Annalisa, The Kolors, Alessandro Casillo (Arco) Sergio Sylvestre (Big Boy), Luigi Strangis, Alex W, Sissi, Antonino, Francesca Michielin, Michele Bravi, Jalisse, Edoardo Vianello, Matteo Romano, Bugo, Ditonellapiaga, Eugenio in Via di Gioia, Andrea Sannino, Matteo Bocelli, Daniele Silvestri e Malika Ayane, Diodato e Coez, Arisa, Syria, Paola Turci, Simona Molinari, Marcella Bella, Elettra Lamborghini, Silvia Salemi e Mietta (quest'ultima in coppia con Sabrina Salerno), i Nomadi, Eiffel 65, Fast Animals and Slow Kid, Clementino, Baby K, Chadia Rodriguez, Bresh, Shade, Beba, Maria Antonietta, Myss Keta, Il Pagante, Tiromancino, Enula, Auroro Borealo, Elio, Jack Savoretti, Svegliaginevra, Marco Guazzone, Valentina Parisse, Alan Sorrenti, Comete. Anche Drusilla Foer ha portato un brano, ma ha ricevuto il no da Amadeus.*


Fermi tutti, Annalisa non c'è??


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Michielin giustamente è occupata al fronte nella Resistenza.




Beh escludere un'artista così è grave:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Avrebbe portato una decisa vena di comicità che mancherà


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh escludere un'artista così è grave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vergogna. 3 toni sotto poi per quest'altra sopravvalutata.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna. 3 toni sotto poi per quest'altra sopravvalutata.




Fosse solo la tonalità il problema  

Fossi stato uno dei musicisti alla fine mi sarei scusato per aver distrutto un classico del rock.


E poi la femminista pseudo rivoluzionaria avrà visto la traduzione del brano? Capra com'è non ci avrà capito un'acca.


----------



## Raryof (6 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fosse solo la tonalità il problema
> 
> Fossi stato uno dei musicisti alla fine mi sarei scusato per aver distrutto un classico del rock.
> 
> ...


Ho notato che quelle a cui manca proprio la base o la voce o il talento poi si riciclano sempre come conduttrici da dietro le quinte, chissà perché.....


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho notato che quelle a cui manca proprio la base o la voce o il talento poi si riciclano sempre come conduttrici da dietro le quinte, chissà perché.....




Oltre alla voce le manca anche il cervello. Dopo le uscite da pasionaria partigiana ogni suo post è un diluvio di prese per il culo che metà bastano.

Sta "esibizione" è veramente da vomito. Pure un bimbo dello zecchino d'oro l'avrebbe fatta meglio. Che scempio


----------



## Raryof (6 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oltre alla voce le manca anche il cervello. Dopo le uscite da pasionaria partigiana ogni suo post è un diluvio di prese per il culo che metà bastano.
> 
> Sta "esibizione" è veramente da vomito. Pure un bimbo dello zecchino d'oro l'avrebbe fatta meglio. Che scempio


Ma sai che sì?
Se prendi un'esibizione a caso questi hanno molto più talento e sono pure più portati di quella sciocca sopravvalutata


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma sai che sì?
> Se prendi un'esibizione a caso questi hanno molto più talento e sono pure più portati di quella sciocca sopravvalutata


C'è da dire che da piccoli sono quasi tutti fenomeni. Vi ricordate Christian Imparato, in quel programma sui bambini di Gerry Scotti? Da fenomeno, poi dopo la pubertà si è venduto alle cose peggiori diventando uno dei burattini trash della D'Urso. Ah, ovviamente con tanto di coming-out.


----------



## Raryof (6 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che da piccoli sono quasi tutti fenomeni. Vi ricordate Christian Imparato, in quel programma sui bambini di Gerry Scotti? Da fenomeno, poi dopo la pubertà si è venduto alle cose peggiori diventando uno dei burattini trash della D'Urso. Ah, ovviamente con tanto di coming-out.


Infatti i bambini sono più credibili di lei che è una "cantante" finta partigiana nella lotta contro i fascisti volanti, poi che tanti poi prendano la strada della perversione trash o che altro ci sta, ma quando cresci e non sei credibile lascia perdere, puoi giusto fare la conduttrice dietro le quinte, ai livelli dell'elettricista che aspetta.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma sai che sì?
> Se prendi un'esibizione a caso questi hanno molto più talento e sono pure più portati di quella sciocca sopravvalutata




Della lista di big pubblicata ne conosco meno della metà. E se il livello attuale della musica italiana è questo preferisco restare nella mia ignoranza.

Che poi la cosa che sconcerta è che, oltre a doti canore pietose, non hanno personalità. Penso ad esempio a Mina che come cantante non si discute, ma quando conduceva teneva testa a mostri sacri come Gassman, Sordi, Tognazzi, ecc. Questa qua dubito che resca a tenere testa ad un lombrico. Nonostante sia anche lei un'invertebrata.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh escludere un'artista così è grave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ammazza che roba immonda (ed ho sentito solo le prime battute) ... 

Ma è del mestiere questa?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ogni mattina da Barbarossa su Rai 2 invitano quelli di Sanremo Giovani e, stamattina, mi è capitato di sentire sta roba. Una roba supertrash, forse superiamo i livello di Mirkoeilcane  .





Sottovo-ooh-ooh-ooh-ceeeh  .


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ogni mattina da Barbarossa su Rai 2 invitano quelli di Sanremo Giovani e, stamattina, mi è capitato di sentire sta roba. Una roba supertrash, forse superiamo i livello di Mirkoeilcane  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disattivando l'audio non mi di dispiace per nulla


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> disattivando l'audio non mi di dispiace per nulla


Ah certo, ma pure quell'"oooh oooh" mi fa venire strani pensieri  .

Che poi questa qui me la ricordo che era ragazzina a Tu Si Que Vales e non era male a cantare. Purtroppo, e non è solo il caso di questa qui, in Italia ci sono molte voci valide che hanno anche bei gusti in tema musicale, ma finiscono per mettersi, o per ingenuità o per avere un po' di fama, sotto produttori che seguono le "mode" attuali e che non c'entrano nulla e le fanno fare le cose peggiori.

Tipo, dalle mie parti c'era una che cantava in una cover band di un gruppo rock italiano ed ora fa le canzoni trap per il motivo da me descritto sopra.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2022)

@fabri47 come mai non apri un topic su Viva Rai 2 di Fiorello? 
Io mi sono innamorato di lei



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600431686214647809


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2022)

Esclusi Annalisa,Sabrina Salerno e dito nel cu. Dovete morire male.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @fabri47 come mai non apri un topic su Viva Rai 2 di Fiorello?
> Io mi sono innamorato di lei
> 
> 
> ...


Fatto. Però ragazzi una precisazione, io per questioni di tempo scrivo sempre di meno qui, ma sui topic di spettacolo soprattutto sono molto misurato, perchè certi post su certe trasmissioni sono completamente ignorati (scelta legittimissima perchè il pubblico è sovrano  ). 

Perciò, fatta eccezione di Sanremo e Temptation Island i cui topic delle ultime edizioni sono state dei boom pazzeschi di commenti e visualizzazioni in particolare l'ultimo Sanremo, ho deciso di non fare topic di altri programmi. Perciò, raga io esaudisco il desiderio su Viva Rai 2, però se sarà un topic morto allora mi limiterò a fare topic solo sulle stesse trasmissioni che garantiscono commenti o, al massimo, su quelle nuove che ancora devono andare in onda.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Esclusi Annalisa,Sabrina Salerno e dito nel cu. Dovete morire male.


Sabrina Salerno ha detto di aver ritirato il brano e, dunque, ha smentito l'esclusione. Annalisa esclusa perchè forse onnipresente, magari sarà riciclata per essere ospite nella serata dei duetti. Penso lo stesso di Dito.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Stasera Sanremo Giovani.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera Sanremo Giovani.*


Le canzoni che ho sentito fanno tutte schifo, prevedo un trash madornale. Io, pertanto, aspetto Shari  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera Sanremo Giovani.*



Io oggi non me la sento tanto di fare lo scemo, però se riuscite fatevi due risate. Immagino sarà la solita parata di androgini o fenomeni da baraccone.


----------



## sacchino (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ogni mattina da Barbarossa su Rai 2 invitano quelli di Sanremo Giovani e, stamattina, mi è capitato di sentire sta roba. Una roba supertrash, forse superiamo i livello di Mirkoeilcane  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è la pubblicità della Saucony?


----------



## Raryof (16 Dicembre 2022)

Questa Shari mi sembra una piccola Moana in erba ma ne deve navigare di navi battenti bandiera liberiana per formarsi...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*La canzone di Ultimo si chiama "Alba".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Tananai - Tango*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Madame in versione Vegeta ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Madame - Il bene nel male.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ma è una canzone lesbica? LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Giorgia - Parole Non Dette.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma è una canzone lesbica? LOL.


No è una lettera a se stessa, ho frainteso. XD.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Mr.Rain - Supereroi.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Elodie - Due.

Gianluca Grignani - Quando Ti Manca il Fiato.

Grignani ha detto che la sua canzone sarà molto difficile da cantare, ma ha deciso di portarla a Sanremo per la "qualità" che per lui rappresenta le cose che vengono dette nel brano.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Eh si, proprio genuina ed improvvisata la reaction di Mengoni con Caressa.  

Sapeva già tutto ed aveva preparato la scena, figuriamoci.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Marco Mengoni - Due Vite.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Amadeus: "Social impazziti".

Ed uno tra il pubblico gli urla "Amadeus sei un grande".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Buttala via Anna Oxa. Madò...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Anna Oxa artista vera, lei sì che era credibile quando cambiava i look. Non come quell'accattone di Achille Lauro.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Anna Oxa - Sali (Canto dell'anima).*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Lazza per la quota horror, riempita l'anno scorso da Highsnob e Hu.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Lazza - Cenere.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Mara Sattei  .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*La canzone di Mara Sattei è scritta da Damiano David dei Maneskin!*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Mara Sattei - Duemila minuti.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La canzone di Mara Sattei è scritta da Damiano David dei Maneskin!*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mara Sattei - Duemila minuti.*


.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si, proprio genuina ed improvvisata la reaction di Mengoni con Caressa.
> 
> Sapeva già tutto ed aveva preparato la scena, figuriamoci.


Stavano casualmente facendo il video proprio in quel momento lol


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Stavano casualmente facendo il video proprio in quel momento lol


Prevedibili come un dribbling di Saelemaekers.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Devo andare a dormire, starò con tv ma senza pc perciò ho aggiornerò io i nomi delle canzoni, oppure farò domani io.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Dicembre 2022)

Non sapevo che amedeo avesse mollato pio e si fosse messo a cantare


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

*gIANMARIA con "La Città Che Odi" vince Sanremo Giovani. 

Ecco la lista completa di tutti e 28 i big, inclusi i sei di Sanremo Giovani:

Ultimo - Alba*
*Tananai - Tango
Madame - Il bene nel male
Giorgia - Parole dette male
Mr. Rain - Supereroi
Elodie - Due
Gianluca Grignani - Quando ti manca il fiato
Marco Mengoni - Due vite
Anna Oxa - Sali (Canto dell’anima)
Lazza - Cenere
Mara Sattei - Duemilaminuti
Modà - Lasciami
Paola e Chiara - Furore
Colapesce Dimartino - Splash
Leo Gassman - Terzo cuore
Articolo 31 - Un bel viaggio
Ariete - Mare di guai
Cugini di Campagna - Lettera 22
Levante - Vivo
Coma Cose - L’addio
LDA - Se poi domani
Rosa Chemical - Made in Italy
Shari - Egoista
gianMARIA - Mostro
Colla Zio - Non mi va
Sethu - Cause perse
Will - Stupido*
*Olly - Polvere*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Vorrei condividere questa perla di tale FIAT131, che purtroppo o per fortuna non è riuscito a passare.






"Ed io mi perdo ancora nelle tue pupille
ed i miei occhi nei tuoi occhi fanno le scintille
Restiamo a gravitare in queste centomila stelle
coi segni dei miei morsi fermi lì sulla tua pelle"

Una metrica geniale ed ineccepibile  .


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

*Il pezzo di Madame doveva chiamarsi "Putta*a", ma è stato cambiato il titolo, in quanto come dichiarato dall'entourage della cantante al Corriere della Sera "E’ stata una scelta artistica dell’ultimo minuto condivisa con la direzione artistica”.*


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vorrei condividere questa perla di tale FIAT131, che purtroppo o per fortuna non è riuscito a passare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sentita ieri, a me la canzone è piaciuta.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

*Mughini balla con la coreografia ambientata in Africa e la canzone I Watussi di Edoardo Vianello. La canzone viene cantata dall'orchestra pronunciando la parole "neri" al posto di "neg.ri" come previsto dal testo originale. *


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mughini balla con la coreografia ambientata in Africa e la canzone I Watussi di Edoardo Vianello. La canzone viene cantata dall'orchestra pronunciando la parole "neri" al posto di "neg.ri" come previsto dal testo originale. *


sbagliato topic scusate.


----------

